# Alternating between Xanax and Klonopin



## La_Resistance (Feb 3, 2009)

I know there is another thread about Xanax and Klonopin. But I wanted to discuss a more specific question regarding these 2 benzos. I've been on Xanax for about 5 months. I took it about 5 times a week. And wouldn't take any for 2 days. Now that school's started, and with work and other social events I feel the need to be on benzos almost everyday. Since my Xanax prescription doesn't cover me for the full week, I got access to some Klonopins. 

Is there any danger switching back and forth between Xanax and Klonopins? Any advantages..ect..? I'd take about 1 to 1.5 mg in with both. I've also been curious to know what happens if you mix both, let's say 0.50mg of each?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, you can mix any benzo with any other benzo. I've unintentionally done so numerous times in the past when switching from using one benzo to another.

I've also heard of a few people who will use both Klonopin & Xanax together with Klonopin being something they take all the time and then faster-acting Xanax is used as needed for high-anxiety events.


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

Both are benzos and both regulate GABA. As mentioned above Klono is long acting where as Xan is short acting.
You can take it together but if your finding that you need these drugs more often which is usually the case with benzos, you my want to go a different drug.

Benzo withdrawl is rough


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

GSH said:


> Both are benzos and both regulate GABA. As mentioned above Klono is long acting where as Xan is short acting.
> You can take it together but if your finding that you need these drugs more often which is usually the case with benzos, you my want to go a different drug.
> 
> Benzo withdrawl is rough


+1

Escalating your use is not a great idea. It's not hard to get to the point where you'll need to be hospitalized for withdrawals because of seizures...


----------



## La_Resistance (Feb 3, 2009)

Before I got myself into benzos, I understood the potential dangers of the drug, including tolerance, withdrawals ect..

But here is the break down of my situation. Prior to starting taking these drugs, more specifically Xanax and Inderal, I was at a point in my life where anxiety was too much for me to cope with, this put me in a situation of depression. All of this had a direct impact on all of my life situations, including family, friends and specially school and work. I would end up dropping all of my classes and was at a point where I was seriously thinking of quiting my job and felt I was gonna have a breakdown.

Since I've been put on those meds, my life has turned around. I'm finally getting the impression that it's going in the right direction. I've held on to my job and it's no longer a stress at it once was, and I feel blessed to still have it. School has started recently, and I feel this will be a good semester and I'll do well overall. This is without mentioning the progress I've made in my social skills, behaviours ect... 

If I stop taking benzos, I'm back to where I was before. 
So I take a balance, weigh all the positives and negatives of taking benzos, it seems clear to me it leans on the positive side.

Thoughts?


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

La_Resistance said:


> Before I got myself into benzos, I understood the potential dangers of the drug, including tolerance, withdrawals ect..
> 
> But here is the break down of my situation. Prior to starting taking these drugs, more specifically Xanax and Inderal, I was at a point in my life where anxiety was too much for me to cope with, this put me in a situation of depression. All of this had a direct impact on all of my life situations, including family, friends and specially school and work. I would end up dropping all of my classes and was at a point where I was seriously thinking of quiting my job and felt I was gonna have a breakdown.
> 
> ...


I don't know. Your situation sounds a lot like mine. I've taken two cracks at university already and just can't keep it up.

Still, at this point I'm feeling like I'd rather not be using benzos 24/7. Right now I have a Klonopin prescription that lets me use 2mg, 15 times a month, and I feel like I'm still pushing it. As much as my situation sucks, I'm terrified of maybe 4 years down the line, having to detox from this stuff under medical supervision while I'm having seizures and ****


----------

